# Nicest Smelling Product



## Brummie_Nige (Sep 5, 2011)

Just for fun.... what's your favourite smelling product?

I'm a newbie so haven't got much. I just know it's not Iron-X!! :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

most dodo waxes smell great.so does pb natural look dressing.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Poorboys wheel seal . Autoglym shampoo.


----------



## 62mph (Jul 28, 2010)

Zaino Z6/Z8


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

DJ Blue Velvet Pro vs CGs Mangochello 

Although after a few drinks Stripper Scent keeps flashing back


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Chemical Guys Blacklight is divine :thumb:


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

Durogloss 901. cherry get in my belly


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Prima Amigo for me at the moment


----------



## RobH69 (Mar 3, 2011)

dodo juice sour power for me


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

AG BSC or DJ hard candy or DJ diamond white or DJ orange crush or DJ purple haze - is there a pettern forming here??


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Dj red mist tropical and autobrite black magic

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Planet Polish HullaBalloo shampoo or Swissol Onyx for me


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Victoria Concours - fresh watermelon with a twist of strawberry.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I love Glasur.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

It's gotta be Swissvax opaque wax!!


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

poorboys super slick shampoo the orange one seiously been tempted to try the stuff.


----------



## scoobyc (May 29, 2006)

Swissvax Best of Show takes some beating!


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

I say it every time... Autosmart - WAX

or have taken a liking to Swissvax - Autobhan


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

poorboy's natty blue


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

The Doctor said:


> Victoria Concours - fresh watermelon with a twist of strawberry.


Hahaha, I was just smelling mine today, about 12hrs ago! Cool thread!


----------



## Denzle (May 4, 2011)

Another one for Natty's Blue


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

BOS and duragloss 901:argie:


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Has to be Dodo Hard Candy. Zymol Ital smells fantastic too.


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

Swissvax Car Bath. 

Honourable mention to Meguiars Gold Class liquid wax for being so well suited to the product. Same can be said for Meguiars Gold Class Shampoo.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Tardis and Iron X 



Only kidding.



PB natural look or CG Extreme Body Wash N Wax


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Meguiars Quik Detailer that used to come in the original Clay Bar kit.


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

CG EZ Creme Glaze, mmmmmmm


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

CG glossworks.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

CG Pro detailer And speed wipe mmmmmmmm bubblegum


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

as reglaze, now that does make you want to try it :lol:


----------



## Sawyer (Feb 24, 2011)

Chemical Guys Hybrid V7! It reminds me of Orange Lukozade.

Chemical Guys Blacklight smells like sherbert. Also nice!

I also like Meguires Tyre Gel.


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

Auto glym tar remover


----------



## si hoc (Feb 27, 2011)

poorboys qd+ smells awesome!!, as does cgs glosswerx


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

CG butter wet wax.

MMmmmmm greasy butter!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Swissvax Onyx or Mirage


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Z8 and V7 for me


----------



## Top_Gun (Dec 7, 2009)

Dodo Juice Sour Power 

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=52.341891,9.763380


----------



## jmitchell91 (Dec 4, 2010)

Dodo juice blue velvet, can't get enough of its smell


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

BOS or Z Destiny for me :thumb:


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

Duragloss fast clean and shine :thumb:


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Nattys Blue - Bubblegum......


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Werkstat Carnauba Glos (pineapple yum yum) or BOS for me.


----------



## earlyworm (Sep 28, 2010)

Meg's Last Touch. Good thing I use it all the time as drying aid.


----------



## kev a (May 23, 2011)

Dodo Juice Hard Candy for me


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Prima Amigo!!! I used it again today, smells like vanilla icecream/white chocolate. Yum!!!
It doesn't taste like that though :lol:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Has to be nattys blue although migliore frutta is pretty potent as well


----------



## rorz_vts (Sep 8, 2010)

Chemical guys wet mirror finish for me


----------



## John_Adelaide (Apr 20, 2011)

1. Swissvax Mirage & Samurai waxes (passionfruit, chick magnet)
2. Aussie Gold quick detailer (Tropical fruit juice)
3. Swissvax car bath shampoo (coconut)
4. Wolfs white satin shampoo (alcopop)
5. Wolfs Interior silk milk (ex teen girlfriend)
6. Zaino Z6 & Z8 (favorite at the moment, have just ordered the shampoo which I haven't used yet)


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

Chemical Guys Diablo wheel Gel...!


----------



## scoobymad (Jun 14, 2011)

awallacee30 said:


> Chemical Guys Diablo wheel Gel...!


Roger that:thumb: bloody awesome stuff!!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Megs 16 reminds me of my childhood and colouring crayons!!


----------



## josh_ (Dec 29, 2009)

gtechniq g wash, smells like uber strong sherbet cherries!


----------



## HairyMonster (Apr 3, 2010)

Autobrite Black Magic Wax........pure choccy:thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

1-Victoria Concours Wax
2-Duragloss 901
3-Raceaglaze 55
4-Swissvax BoS 
5-Swissvax Car bathe
6-Dodo Juice Lime Prime


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Iron-X! :lol:

OMFG! Do not open it up in the house to take a wiff!


----------



## Fritz Blitz (Jun 18, 2007)

Miglior said:


> It's gotta be Swissvax opaque wax!!


What does it smell like?  I'm thinking about getting a 50ml pot for the matte finish on my mountian bike.

Regards,
Fritz


----------



## hedgegee (May 20, 2012)

Poorboys APC - smell of cleanlyness


----------



## hedgegee (May 20, 2012)

type[r]+ said:


> Iron-X! :lol:
> 
> OMFG! Do not open it up in the house to take a wiff!


Haha maybe as a prank - i can see that smell sticking around for a while and it's probably not good for anything other than the car :argie:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Zaino Z-16 Perfect Tyre Gloss smells lovely :thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Natty's Red mmmmm strawberrry :argie: blue is gorgeous as well.

Just got some Cherry Glaze though and keep sniffing that :lol:


----------



## hedgegee (May 20, 2012)

Natalie said:


> Natty's Red mmmmm strawberrry :argie: blue is gorgeous as well.
> 
> Just got some Cherry Glaze though and keep sniffing that :lol:


Damn - i really thinks Natty's is way over the top and it smells like a hooker in the red light district:lol:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

hedgee said:


> Damn - i really thinks Natty's is way over the top and it smells like a hooker in the red light district:lol:


I wouldn't know


----------



## hedgegee (May 20, 2012)

Natalie said:


> I wouldn't know


:lol:

I thought it painted a good picture


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

natty's red or dodo juice purple haze


----------



## Manny_VAG (Nov 30, 2011)

Zaino Z16


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I love Swissvax wax smell!

I think Onyx smells the best out of the passionfruit smelling ones I got, it seems a bit sweeter smelling than the Concorso, Reflexus, and Mirage I have. 

I love the smell of Zuffenhausen, a sweet lime / citrus smell. 

Autobahn smells great too, seems to be a cola / maple syrup smell. 

Swissvax car bath smells exactly the same as Malibu coconut rum!


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

type[r]+ said:


> Swissvax car bath smells exactly the same as Malibu coconut rum!


Best not be buying that, I'd be trying to drink it :lol:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Natalie said:


> Best not be buying that, I'd be trying to drink it :lol:


Haha! Dead set same smell! Not game to taste though! 

Still a toss up between Lusso Auto Bathe coconut smell or SV Car Bath Malibu smell for me.... Lusso easily my #1 shampoo, SV not so much.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

type[r]+ said:


> Swissvax car bath smells exactly the same as Malibu coconut rum!


It reminds me of Hawaian Tropic sunscreen too!


----------



## Adamk69 (Jun 13, 2011)

Zymol Carbon (Tropical), Zymol HD Cleanse (Chocolate), Poor Boys White Diamond (Toffee Pudding), and Black Hole (Raspberry Slush Puppy)

Iron X (Vomit & swecond hand babies nappies all treated to a sewer experience) Amazing!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## mayhem85 (May 8, 2012)

swissvax autobahn hmmmm cola cubes :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

For me the best smell in my collection have:
All Dodo waxes,Swissvax mirage


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

DW/Chemical Guys Extreme Bubblewash


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

I dont use it anymore, but Poorboys Red Wax smells very very yummy !!!

Autobrite Cherry Glaze is lush too

And also love the smell of Iron X


(( Ok, I was only joking about that last one !!! )) :lol:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

CG Bare Bones... Lush in a bottle


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

cola cubes!! = autobahn from swissvax.

pink hubba bubba gum = very berry wheel wax from autobrite


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Auto finesse finale

Poorboys natural look dressing

Poorboys nattys red wax


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

dodo juice blue velvet and also my poorboys black hole, i love things that smell fruity, also my very berry QD thats pretty good, if only these things made your paintwork smell like it after


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Swissvax Autobahn for me. Cola cubes !!  mmmmmmm


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Meg DA Microfiber Finishing Wax smells like blueberry's


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Dodo Juice Sour Power for me... hmmmm...


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Swissvax waxes (all of them)

Dodo Juice Tarmalade

Some wax i have for alloys, i have never used, smells like strawberrys....from the same guys that are now Angel Wax.....

Chemical Guys Bare Bones has a nice smell about it

Cant really think of anything that stands out from the crowd.....


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

All Zymol Waxes,HD Cleanse,Autowash,Clear,Bilt Hamber Auto QD,Ultima Waterless Wash,DoDo Purple Haze Pro,Autosmart Wax,Bilt Hamber Cleanser Polish,Prima Amigo,Meguiar's Ultimate Compound,i also quite like Meguiar's M07,5,80,81.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Zaino tyre dressing smells lush


----------



## Gingerbug224 (Dec 18, 2011)

Pb wheel sealant, pb red nattys wax, pb blackhole (I like pb) weirdly kegs ultimate quick retailer- not sure what it smells of though??


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

nicks16v said:


> Zaino tyre dressing smells lush


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Tips said:


>


lol thanks tips. That stuff smells great. Does a very good job for what it was made to do too.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Z-16 is a brilliant tyre dressing - I love the matt finish it produces and the smell. 

Now I use an APC as tyre prep to add extra durability in the process :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Dodo Orange Crush or Austintacious both smell unreal and are probably my favourite.

Also like Wolf's Nano Bathe shampoo - Fresh apples!


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Eraser smells awesome!!!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Adrian Convery said:


> Eraser smells awesome!!!


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

either

deeper details own wax and quick detailer

or


autobrite direct cherry glaze


smell like sweets....mmmmmm..........sweeties


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Auto Finesse Desire and Nanolex Reactivating Shampoo


----------



## Manxman302 (Jul 25, 2011)

Certainly not Iron-X...that's for sure 

Anything that smells of cherry


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Smells gorgeous :argie:

Optimum Instant Detailer smells like old school Bazooka Joe bubble gum - yummy! :lol:


----------



## .Chris (Jun 4, 2012)

Autoglym Shampoo and Megs Tyre Gel


----------



## Coopertim (May 20, 2012)

Poorboys blackhole, smells like american grape juice/jelly


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

CG Glossworkz :argie:


----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

Dodo juice red mist tropical


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Nattys blue,black light,crystal rock..theres loads


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

AB Magicfoam smells nice


----------



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

Chocolate scented wax. Nice to wax and turns the car into a mobile magnet for chocholics


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

zymol cleaner


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

Megs last touch.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Dodo juice waxes ! All of the ones I have smell ace , as does sour power ! 

But by far best smelling is bouncers blue lagoon that isn't for sale , smelt 
It at the kds day its epic !!!!!!


----------



## rayy (May 7, 2012)

CarPro Eraser!


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

willwad82 said:


> AB Magicfoam smells nice


Do you like it? Mine smell pretty bad, it's smells like rotten banana.
I'm just asking because probably mine has some problem then.


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

ercapoccia said:


> Do you like it? Mine smell pretty bad, it's smells like rotten banana.
> I'm just asking because probably mine has some problem then.


In the bottle before use its not too nice but when a thick layer is added to your car you get a nice whiff of it.

I doubt anything is wrong with it fella.

Everyone is different.


----------



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

Instead of hunting though car products for a nice smell, why not just PM angelwax and get them to custom make a pot with your favourite smell?

If you want a car that smells of sardines so as to attract cat scratches. Angelwax chemists will hand make a pot just for you.

Their polish is good too. So now you know, it makes scents. :lol:


----------



## Gingerbug224 (Dec 18, 2011)

Arrived today- autobrite's superfoam-smells like cherry slush puppie..


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Auto Finesses Desire is my current choice its just lush:argie::argie:


----------



## j4m1e (Apr 24, 2012)

Sour power, good stuff but keep buying it because it smells nice


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

many i like..... 
chemical guys V7 QD
Zaino Z6 and Z8.. also my favourite products.

chem guys strippers scent!!!!:argie::argie:


----------

